# England Premier League 21-22 November



## OddsPoster (Nov 14, 2009)

21 Nov 12:45 Liverpool v Man City 1.90 3.25 3.75   
21 Nov 15:00 Birmingham v Fulham 2.37 3.25 2.75   
21 Nov 15:00 Burnley v Aston Villa 3.25 3.25 2.10   
21 Nov 15:00 Chelsea v Wolverhampton 1.14 6.50 15.00  
21 Nov 15:00 Hull v West Ham 2.75 3.25 2.37  
21 Nov 15:00 Sunderland v Arsenal 6.00 4.20 1.44   
21 Nov 17:30 Man Utd v Everton 1.33 4.33 9.00   
22 Nov 13:30 Bolton v Blackburn 2.10 3.25 3.25   
22 Nov 15:00 Tottenham v Wigan 1.44 4.00 6.50  
22 Nov 16:00 Stoke v Portsmouth 2.10 3.25 3.25


----------



## ValueSeeker (Nov 17, 2009)

*Selection:* Liverpool vs Man City

*Bet:* Over 2.5 goals
*
Info:* Clean sheets for  Liverpool this season are a bonus and City matches are generally open attacking affairs

*Confidence:*70% *Stake:*3.75pts *Odds:* 1.85 *Book:* betfair


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 19, 2009)

Liverpool v Man City 
Liverpool are in awful form, not having a win in 4 matches in all tournaments. THey are 7th with 19 points. Probably Gerrard will play, but Fernando Torres is doubtful. Actually thats what Liverpool is missing nowadays, their best players. 
Manchester city made a great show with Burnley 3-3, and they should be sorry for not taking the 3 points. City is scoring lots of goals, they will have all attacking players ready for this match.
Prediction: over 2.5 goals.


----------



## Radu (Nov 20, 2009)

You both picked same outcome.. Gl to all.Looks like it...

"Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard is confident he will be fit to start against Manchester City on Saturday following a nagging groin injury."Regarding the game, very interesting what Rafa stated:
Benitez said: "Maybe we can start the season now. I am 100% sure everything will be totally different if we can win the game against City." 

Liverpool have not been helped by their injury problems. Spain striker Fernando Torres has a hernia problem which will keep him out for at least another three weeks while captain Steven Gerrard is nursing a groin problem. 

England right-back Glen Johnson and wingers Albert Riera and Yossi Benayoun all have hamstring injuries, with the latter pair sidelined until at least December. 

A back problem continues to worry Daniel Agger's while Fabio Aurelio has pulled out of Brazil's squad to face England at the weekend with a calf injury. 

News taked or part from them from bbc sport.


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 20, 2009)

I expect at least one of the big 4 to lose points. Nice odds for Aston Villa.


----------



## ValueSeeker (Nov 20, 2009)

I was hoping Torres would be fit but the price still represents value.

*Selection:* Sunderland vs Arsenal

*Bet:* Eduardo anytime scorer

*Info:* With Van Persie and Bendtner out injured, it will be up to Eduardo to keep Arsenal's run going and IMO Eduardo is 1 of the best finishers around. With the chances Arsenal can and will create, 7/4 is way overpriced on him hitting the back of the net.

*Confidence:* 55-60% *Stake:* 2.5pts  *Odds:* 7/4 *Book:* expekt


----------



## SportFreak (Nov 20, 2009)

I prefer to bet on outsiders, so my selection for this weekend is:

Sunderland v Arsenal  1x

Tottenham v Wigan X
Liverpool v Man City 2


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 21, 2009)

A good 2-2 to cover the over.


----------



## peleus (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Guys, any news yet on the premier league? I was looking for some tips.


----------

